# Towing A 28' Outback With A Van



## schipstar (Jun 15, 2011)

I own a 2000 Dodge Ram van conversion, with a 5.9 liter, 360 engine, that I have removed the rear seats from, so it's essentially a luxury cargo van, with the extended roof. It's a 1500 base, but when I purchased it, I was told it had a factory installed heavy duty tow package which essentially upgraded it to a 2500.

I love this van, I'm the second owner, the first one maintained it beautifully, and it's always been a cream puff. Shortly before I purchased the trailer, it began overheating. My mechanic told me my radiator was shot, and since I knew I was getting the trailer, I had him replace it with the biggest, stainless steel, heavy duty radiator made for my van. My van has always run cool, but even after replacing the radiator it would sometimes overheat on me for seemingly no reason. We've checked every part of the cooling system out, checked the block, etc,., but can't find anything wrong. Also, he cannot get it to duplicate for him, it seems like it only does it for me. The first couple of times I towed the trailer with it, it worked well, pulled with seemingly little effort, but then, it began to overheat badly every time I towed for more than a few miles and any time there is any stress put on it (hills, etc.).

It blows out water through the overflow valve, very quickly, almost emptying out my radiator, and has gotten progressively worse.

I intend to get my van into the dealer to find out once and for all, why it's overheating, since my regular mechanic can't figure it out (he's normally been an excellent mechanic) and I will possibly repair it or possibly replace it (which I don't really want to do because I love this van) But even assuming I ended up replacing the engine, I'm starting to wonder if this an appropriate vehicle to be towing my trailer with? I HAVE to have a van, a pickup will not work for me, but I hate Chevy's and Fords aren't much better (in my opinion). Since they stopped making my van in 2003, I can't replace it with the same, newer model, and I am wondering if I do replace it, which route should I go?

Does anyone have experience with towing the 28' outback (mine is a 2008) with a full sized van, and if so, what are the pros and cons of the different vans? What are your recommendations?

And, IS my 1/2 ton van which is supposedly "upgraded" to a 3/4 ton going to do the trick, if I rebuild it? I was also told that if I do upgrade to a heavier van, I should get a 3/4 ton, not the 1 ton, as the only real difference is the frame, you don't need such a heavy frame just to tow a trailer in my size range, and that heavy 1 ton frame just adds weight, and a 3/4 is big enough.

I'm asking for advice, I need a reliable tow vehicle, and really could use the input from people who are experienced with towing the 28' outbacks. I'm not sure how this forum works, my email address is [email protected] and I live in southern CA. I appreciate any help you can give me. Thanks much


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

schipstar said:


> I own a 2000 Dodge Ram van conversion, with a 5.9 liter, 360 engine, that I have removed the rear seats from, so it's essentially a luxury cargo van, with the extended roof. It's a 1500 base, but when I purchased it, I was told it had a factory installed heavy duty tow package which essentially upgraded it to a 2500.
> 
> I love this van, I'm the second owner, the first one maintained it beautifully, and it's always been a cream puff. Shortly before I purchased the trailer, it began overheating. My mechanic told me my radiator was shot, and since I knew I was getting the trailer, I had him replace it with the biggest, stainless steel, heavy duty radiator made for my van. My van has always run cool, but even after replacing the radiator it would sometimes overheat on me for seemingly no reason. We've checked every part of the cooling system out, checked the block, etc,., but can't find anything wrong. Also, he cannot get it to duplicate for him, it seems like it only does it for me. The first couple of times I towed the trailer with it, it worked well, pulled with seemingly little effort, but then, it began to overheat badly every time I towed for more than a few miles and any time there is any stress put on it (hills, etc.).
> 
> ...


Hi,
I used to tow my 2005 25RSS (25' trailer, smaller than yours) with a 2007 3/4 ton E-250 extended cargo van. I used a weight distribution system and a brake controller with it. I hated it and had a white knuckle drive every time. The last time we towed with it, I had a horrible sway to the point that we almost crashed. The van was getting pushed all over the place by the trailer and almost flipped the van. In my opinion, vans are just not built to tow large loads. It was capable of towing 7500 LBS, trailer is around 6500lbs.
I replaced the van with a 2011 F-250 SUPER DUTY 2WD SuperCab XL, 3.73 rear / 158" WB / 8' bed. I have never been more relaxed towing that trailer, no more white knuckle drives. The only job the truck was built to do was tow and haul heavy loads and it does it very well.
I would NEVER tow my trailer with a 1/2 ton van. I just do not think it would handle an emergency situation. Would a 3/4 ton super cab truck work for you? Something to consider.
Good luck,
crunchman


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

The conversion company may have added heavy duty shocks and or helper springs but I am sure it is not 3/4 ton.

If it does not have 8 lug wheels you still have 1/2 ton brakes and axles.

As to your overheating have the viscous clutch fan checked, these are over looked on older vehicles and will cause intermittent overheating. Also make sure radiator pressure cap is tested or replaced. (should have been with new radiator) Also ck for any air flow restrictions on the A/C condenser like leaves, plastic bags, newspapers and such. (as this would block air flow to radiator)

Not sure how it would tow, but some people love them as tow vehicles.

Good luck.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Agree with RDS, a heavy duty towing package isn't going to upgrade the brakes, axle, tranny. There is a huge difference between 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton vehicles. As for your overheating, has the mechanic checked the water pump? Some of them have plastic pump blades which you could have lost some, reducing water flow.


----------



## schipstar (Jun 15, 2011)

I really appreciate all the input, unfortunately, as I said, I have to have a van, a pickup won't work for the other things we need it for and neither will an SUV. We need the tall, protected cargo area for live animals as I do animal rescue and show dogs as well, and I will not put dogs in a trailer that I'm towing.

I'll get the mechanical issues resolved (and yes, we've checked everything that was suggested) but I'm at the point where I realize I may have to replace it. If I do, I guess the questions are - which one, Chevy or Ford pros and cons of each - and I was told that a 3/4 ton with the shorter body is better than a 1 ton and/or extended body. Supposedly, the 1 ton frame, etc., just adds extra weight that isn't needed for our uses, and the longer body van is harder to handle pulling a trailer. Would love input on all of this, hopefully from people who have experience with these things.

BTW, I have the anti-sway, weight distribution, load leveling systems, beefed up brakes, etc., and again, it tows like a DREAM, only issues at all is when a big rig blows by with a full load, but I actually had to keep reminding myself the trailer was there once I got used to towing it.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't know much about Dodge vans as I never drove one, but we have had four Chevy vans since 1984 and now have a Ford.

Our old trailer was 30 feet and weighed about 6500 lbs. Our tow vehicle was a 1995 Chevy/Quigley G20 4x4 conversion van with 3.73 axles and a 5.7 L gasser rated to tow 7000 lbs. With a WD hitch and air bags it towed OK, but lacked power on hills, getting 7 mpg and you knew it when a semi passed you. We were going to wear the old guy out, so we got a 2005 Ford/Quigley E350 passenger van with the 6.0L diesel and 4.10 gears (think airport shuttle van)rated to tow 10,000 pounds. The 1 ton Ford was much better than the 3/4 Chevy - higher cruising speed, plenty of power, and steady as a rock. The Ford has a much heavier frame, bigger drive train and axles, and bigger wheels that the 3/4 ton Chevy. The Chevy was the longer wheelbase version, so it had minimal rear overhang. The Ford is the standard length version - unlike Chevy, Ford just extends the rear end on the longer vans. I am sure that could effect backing up with the trailer somewhat.

We now use the Ford to pull a 2012 Outback 277RL that is around 8000 lbs, and it still does just fine. All day long at 65 mph and 9.5 mpg.

For us, a one ton van is the perfect tow vehile. Plenty of room inside for the dogs and other stuff, and we can store our surf fishing rods inside without taking them apart. I prefer the high up driving position and visibility over the pick up trucks, and with the wheels in the corners, it seems more maneuverable.

If you don't need the 4x4, there are lots of one ton vans with big block v8's, v10's, or diesels out there, generally priced lower than similiarly equiped pick ups.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I tow a 2011 Outback 250RS, with a 2010 3/4 ton Chevy Express 2500 cargo van. I have the 6.0 liter gas engine with the six speed automatic. The van is rated to tow 8000 lbs. Our trailer has a dry weight of just under 6000 lbs., and probably weighs about 7000 lbs. loaded. We have the 10,000 lb equal-i-zer hitch. The trailer never sways, and is quite comfortable to tow. We've done a few six hour runs, and I've never felt any more tired than if I was driving the car. With the six speed transmission, there is a lot of shifting when the roads get hilly. It makes me wonder about the longevity of the transmission, but I guess the point of all those gears is to shift to the correct one. It's rated as heavy duty, so I hope it's up to the task for the long haul.

Like you, I need a cargo van for work. I am totally happy with the setup we have. Even after I retire, I plan to continue using a van. It's great to be able to keep the bikes, firewood, etc. out of the weather and secure. If money was no object, I'd have a diesel, but I can't justify the extra price for the amount I drive.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

X2 for a 2500 Chevy with a 6.0


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Did your mechanic run any dianostics? I am not sure what kind of heads you have but I did experience a warped head when I overheated an engine one time and the symptom was overheating as it was losing coolant.


----------

